# Roland Vinyl Cutter GX-24 - Canadian Distributor?



## revelationdesign (Nov 26, 2007)

Hello everyone,

I am very interested in purchasing a Roland Vinyl Cutter GX-24 and would like to buy it in Canada to avoid duties. Can anyone recommend a distributor?

Thanks


----------



## dim116 (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi,
I know that Transfer Papers and Sublimation Inks at Joto has them. Also I believe on Roland DGA Corporation - North and South America you can find a list of dealers for different countries.

Lar


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

even if you buy in Canada, isn't customs duties figured in the final price?? in any case, here is the link to Roland dealer locator site for Canada..just enter your province to locate
Roland ASD - Dealer Locator


----------



## dim116 (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi Charles,

I'm sure customs duty charges are added into the price somewhere along the line as the dealer has to get the unit from the U.S. but we are not charged separately for it if ordered from a Canadian dealer.
Also, It pays to shop around to the different dealers. I bought a versacamm 300v last year for 12,500 from a Can. dealer. I mentioned to them that they go for about 10,500 + in the U.S. and since our dollar was on par with the U.S. at the time I asked why I had to pay more. He said the extra was because of the duty charges for them to bring them in from the States. But then just after I bought it the guy that came to install it for me (who is also a Roland dealer) told me he sells them for $10,500 canadian dollars.
I was a bit peeved at that.

Lar


----------



## revelationdesign (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi there,

Still looking for this and/or any other options.

Does anyone use the Roland Stika Cutter SV-15? Can it handle a decent size work load?

Preferably on the east coast but will take any more suggestions.

I also need a Canadian provider of VINYL once the printer is ordered. Any recommendations?

Thanks.


----------

